# Mathieu LeClair, R.I.P.:  Body Identified as missing RMC Cadet



## yoman (29 Feb 2012)

> *Body identified as that of missing cadet*
> By Staff
> Updated 11 minutes ago
> 
> ...


http://www.thewhig.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3487101

RIP Mathieu.


----------



## yoman (29 Feb 2012)

> *N.B. student's body pulled from Lake Ontario *
> 
> By By Jennifer Pritchett, New Brunswick Telegraph-Journal February 29, 2012 7:03 PM
> 
> ...


http://www.canada.com/news/student+body+pulled+from+Lake+Ontario/6230296/story.html


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Feb 2012)

Seems to happen every couple years


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Feb 2012)

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends....


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Feb 2012)

RIP OCdt   ......

Our condolences to the family of OCdt Leclair.


----------



## fraserdw (29 Feb 2012)

Didn't this happen to another B Ball player at RMC?


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Feb 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Didn't this happen to another B Ball player at RMC?



OCdt Joe Grozelle a few years back. Not sure if he was a B-Ball player, but was a student at RMC who disappeared literally mid-sentence in writing an essay.


----------



## fraserdw (29 Feb 2012)

Just BING it and he was a B Ball player too and third year as well!


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Mar 2012)

My condolences to his family.


----------



## Wookilar (1 Mar 2012)

RIP OCdt LeClair.
Condolences to his family and friends.

It's kind of funny describing RMC as a "small unit" when there are well over 1200 people roaming the peninsula, but that's what it certainly feels like. Everyone knows everyone, especially in the Sqns (even us cranky old guys).

Wook


----------



## Snakedoc (6 Mar 2012)

Sad story, the circumstances of the case may never be known at the request of his family...RIP, video at link

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/story/2012/03/06/nb-leclair-funeral-602.html

Hundreds attend funeral for RMC cadet
Mathieu LeClair was found in a lake near the Royal Military College in Kingston, Ont.
CBC News Posted: Mar 6, 2012 6:55 AM AT Last Updated: Mar 6, 2012 8:04 AM AT

Hundreds of mourners attended the funeral of Mathieu LeClair on Monday in Saint John, remembering the 20-year-old as a caring young man with a tremendous future in the military.

LeClair was reported missing from the Royal Military College in Kingston, Ont., on Feb. 27. The Ontario Provincial Police pulled LeClair’s body from the waters of Lake Ontario near the campus the next day.

The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service says foul play is not suspected, however they have not released the young man's cause of death.

The military says it may never confirm what happened at the request of LeClair's family.

On Monday, mourners were focused on remembering the young man.

Capt. Peter Smith met LeClair when he joined the air cadets at the age of 12.

Capt. Peter Smith described Matheiu LeClair as a caring young man with a tremendous future. (CBC)
“The boy had tremendous potential. He was really an exceptional young man,” he said.

Smith said LeClair was smart, driven, disciplined but also kind and nurturing and excited to be in the military.

“He was so young and such a bright future. Such a good person, such a good caring kid who had such great leadership, it was a shock,” he said.

LeClair’s casket was carried into the church on Monday by his own classmates. They arrived by the busload from Kingston.

LeClair's family asked all media to keep a respectful distance from the funeral services.

This is the second high-profile death of an RMC cadet in the last decade.

In 2003, the search for 21-year-old Joe Grozelle ended when his body was recovered from a river near the military college’s campus.

Two autopsies never determined the cause of death.


----------



## gun runner (6 Mar 2012)

My condolences to the family, friends, and fellow classmates of Ocdt.Leclair. Rest in Peace.  :yellow:


----------



## rasputin (6 Mar 2012)

Godspeed young man!

If memory serves, didn't two OCDT die doing Farnham training as well, I believe from heat exhaustion or heat stroke?


----------

